# Bottling Sizes



## Bee_Sweet (May 27, 2008)

What size containers do better when selling honey in local farmers markets and to co-workers... 8oz. or the 1 lb? 

I'm getting custom labels made but can not afford to buy both sizes so I must pick one. 

I would like to know which sizes have y'all used that presented better as far as drawing interest and what is a good price for local honey in the North GA area for the size you chose. The honey looks nice and light. 

Thank you,


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

There is a local guy who sells bee equipment, and he does a lot of business. He told me he sells more 1 pound jars than any other size. But that is here in my area - your area may be different.

If you have a bee supply outlet local, ask what size containers they sell the most of. That should give you an idea what the public is interested in.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I don't have 8 oz. containers. Only 12 oz. bears, 16 oz, and quarts. Every container I sell takes the same size label except those darn bears. I have considered dropping the bears just for that reason. Although the bears do well, the 16 oz. inverted plastic dripless is the best seller.


----------



## Bee_Sweet (May 27, 2008)

*GA Steve*

Thank you, if you dont mind me asking... what do you sell the 16 oz dripless bottles for?


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

We sell those for $5.50.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

We sell tons of one pounders. 

GA: You might consider doing something a little different. Take those 8 ounce bears and sell them either as a duet or a trio. Take a look here: http://www.sweetascanbeehoneyfarm.com/Great_Gift_Ideas.html

There is a picture of our trio. We have wild flower, wild berry, and fireweed. We sell it in a hand made wooden crate. Cheap and easy to make. Sells for 14 dollars each. Then all you need to do is to use a label maker for the varietal names. Works great!


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I use the same size (round) label for 8 oz and 1 lb. You just have to be a little more careful on the smaller jars because the label can get wrinkles in it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I go with pints and quarts, 1.5# and 3#. The canning size jars seem to go well with home grown honey. You also don't have to pay shipping on the jars.


----------



## Irene S (Feb 7, 2008)

Chef Isaac said:


> Take a look here: http://www.sweetascanbeehoneyfarm.com/Great_Gift_Ideas.html


OH MY that Jalapeno Honey looks YUMMMYYY!! 
what a great flavor combination!


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

The 12 oz bears are the biggest seller (lowest price point we have except for straws), then the one pounders, followed by 3# containers. Gallons are very popular, too, I just don't like to sell too much ofl my honey at that price/ oz we get for gallons! The two # containers hardly sell at all.


----------

